# Pollution



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The average Cairene inhales more than 20 times the acceptable level of air pollution every day, according to the World Health Organization. That means that every Cairo resident’s daily air pollution intake is akin to smoking a pack of cigarettes.


Egypt Daily News, Egypt News



Things must be getting better as I read years ago it was akin to smoking 60 a day..


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

....and then there's shisha.....which a doctor told m is 8 times as carcinogenic as cigarettes.
Egyptians can't win, can they!!??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and of course you only die from that if you are not killed crossing the road.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

although to be fair - if the shisha tabacco is carcinogenic - then it must be the sugar.

The content of tabacco in shisha is only in actual fat around 0.2% - the rest is molasses (sugar) and flavours!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What about the banga?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt just seized the largest haul of hashish, 22 tons Egypt police seize 22 tonnes of hashish en route from Morocco - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

I wonder if it will get destroyed...
---
When we travel, we always buy our boabs a carton of imported cigarettes from dutyfree, apparently they like them so much because they don't cough when they smoke them like the locals ones!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Biffy said:


> although to be fair - if the shisha tabacco is carcinogenic - then it must be the sugar.
> 
> The content of tabacco in shisha is only in actual fat around 0.2% - the rest is molasses (sugar) and flavours!!


It's the coal that's used on it that causes all the problems, flavours too


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

but you don't inhale the smoke from the coals!?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> but you don't inhale the smoke from the coals!?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> This is probably what Deadguy is referring to:-
> ...


----------

